# Recommend me one FF game



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Basically I play the games and generally like them but never finish the bastards. So I want you guys to recommend me one out of the poll. Then I'll play the one with the highest amount of votes through.


----------



## emigre (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't play Final Fantasy. Just don't.

Play Ys, MegaTen, Nier or Valkrie Chronicles. These games are at worst vaguely enjoyable.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2012)

Here comes the Final Fantasy lists and Square Enix hate...


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Don't play Final Fantasy. Just don't.
> 
> Play Ys, MegaTen, Nier or Valkrie Chronicles. These games are at worst vaguely enjoyable.


Played Ys Seven and there was a sudden difficulty spike which put me off 
Isn't Nier on 360  Anyway I have plenty of other RPG's to keep me going i just have to finally beat a FF


----------



## emigre (Jan 20, 2012)

Play FFVIII. The game is piece of piss and you should beat it without any problem.Plus it's the best Final Fantasy game.

EDIT: What consoles do you have? I can make suggestions based off that.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 20, 2012)

a say play
Final Fantasy VI, is a good game, for snes as (FFIII) and gba (FFVIA) or PS1 as FFVI

an RPG try  the "Breath of Fire" games or "Tales of" games


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 20, 2012)

IMO everyone should play Final fantasy 7.


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Gah I stuffed up the title. Should just be recommend a FF game. I have a 360, PSP, DS, 3DS and PC anyway. I already got other RPG's to play (OoT, GS: DD, Skyrim, GS (coming in the mail))


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

Play Final Fantasy Tactics War of the Lions, Crystal Chronicles Rings of Fate, and Dissidia Duodecim and when it comes out, Type-0.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 20, 2012)

4 and 9 are my personal favourite. also 6-7 are really good

you should also play other series like "tales of" or "shin megami tensei"
there are also a lot of non-series rpg that are really good


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2012)

4, because it's the only one I could get into. Available on just about every platform btw.


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2012)

Final Fantasy XII and Valkyrie Profile Silmeria (or Radiata Stories).

But do it properly and use a PS2.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 20, 2012)

I say play 'em all!!!!

Start from the oldest.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2012)

xist said:


> Final Fantasy XII and Valkyrie Profile Silmeria (or Radiata Stories).
> 
> But do it properly and use a PS2.


I hope you mean FFXII IZJS xist!


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> I hope you mean FFXII IZJS xist!



Well yep with the English Patch conversion. Sadly i only have the original UK version i bought...don't have US and JP ISO's and the one's i was eyeing up were posted on MU.   I'm only glad i didn't get caught out.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 20, 2012)

Phantasy Star I


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

None of the above.

FF Tactics Advance 2 (DS)
Barring that, get a PS1 emulator and play FF Tactics.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 20, 2012)

FF VII. Because it's the best FF ever.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 20, 2012)

FF7!  My favorite~


----------



## emigre (Jan 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> None of the above.
> 
> FF Tactics Advance 2 (DS)
> Barring that, get a PS1 emulator and play FF Tactics.



No FFTA on the GBA?



raulpica said:


> FF VII. Because it's the best FF ever.



Brofist, Bro.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> No FFTA on the GBA?



That's the one I could never really get into. 
Could blame it on the fact that I never had a GBA.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 20, 2012)

FFTA has about an hour of unskipable cutscenes at the start, it's obscene.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 20, 2012)

6, 9 and 10 my personal favourite.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> None of the above.
> 
> FF Tactics Advance 2 (DS)
> Barring that, get a PS1 emulator and play FF Tactics.


I already mentioned Tactics, though it was the PSP version D:


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

It's not on the poll, so..
Crystal Chronicles
Chocobo Tales
Dissidia
Theatrhythm
Revenant Wings
Tactics


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 20, 2012)

I happen to like 4, 7, 9, and 10.  7 is my favorite, but if you don't like anything post 7, then play 4. Tactics is good if you that sort of game. Dissidia for a SSBB Final Fantasy


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 20, 2012)

FFVII
it's popular for a good reason.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> It's not on the poll, so..
> Crystal Chronicles
> Chocobo Tales
> Dissidia
> ...



Theatrhythm hasn't even been released, so how can you recommend it?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > It's not on the poll, so..
> ...


It's a rhythm game, so there's no chance I'd hate it. Also, just wait for it to be released, then play it.


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> No FFTA on the GBA?



Bleuggggggh!

FFTA is awful. No story of any note, no real structure beyond rinse repeat missions of no significance, awful levelling mechanic and dull classes. It's the only FF game i've ever had the "Actually screw this i quit" epiphany in. Terrible.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 20, 2012)

FFX is the best FF game i enjoyed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2012)

Dissidia Duodecim > everything else. Best spin off in the entire series (I don't care for SRPGs so I'm snubbing Tactics) and probably my favorite Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought I already told you on skype to play FFIX


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Because I legitly get depressed at the thought of playing VII (Don't ask). I'm going with VI and III


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 20, 2012)

4, 6, and 9 are pretty solid FF.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 20, 2012)

kevan said:


> Because I legitly get depressed at the thought of playing VII (Don't ask). I'm going with VI and III


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> I thought I already told you on skype to play FFIX


If VI turns out to be dull I'll try this next. If that's too dull... stuff FF


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 20, 2012)

XIII-2 comes out early feburary


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> XIII-2 comes out early feburary


Like I want to pay for this game


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 20, 2012)

I will definatly
Xiii-2, skyrim and dragons dogma are my 2012 of gaming.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 20, 2012)

First off why the hell did you start the poll at 3? If you absolutely have to play through one to the end start off at the first one. I voted for 5 I enjoyed it on gba.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2012)

Final Fantasy VI. Best game in the series IMO.


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

431unknown said:


> First off why the hell did you start the poll at 3? If you absolutely have to play through one to the end start off at the first one. I voted for 5 I enjoyed it on gba.


I just assumed one and two where crap realy


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2012)

FFVII rules.
FFVI on second and FFX on third.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't play FF X. It's pure dodo.

Play FF XIII. 

Seriously though, don't play FF X. For a good FF I agree with Guild. Dissidia was pretty legit.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 21, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Don't play FF X. It's pure dodo.
> 
> Play FF XIII.
> 
> Seriously though, don't play FF X. For a good FF I agree with Guild. Dissidia was pretty legit.


FFXIII is worse than FFX.
Yeah FFX kiknda bad a start but it becomes better as you go on the story.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 21, 2012)

kevan said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > First off why the hell did you start the poll at 3? If you absolutely have to play through one to the end start off at the first one. I voted for 5 I enjoyed it on gba.
> ...



I wouldn't say they are crap. The Dawn of Souls remake for the GBA was pretty good, I'd rather go back and replay any of the games from 1-7 than play the newer ones in the series.Before anyone gets the idea that I'm bashing let me just say it's not that I hate the newer games I just prefer the older ones thats all.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 21, 2012)

I also enjoy playing the Dawn of Souls on the GBA.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 21, 2012)

You dont have Tactics on this list. I am disappoint.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 21, 2012)

No dissidia 012? Hmm ok then

I voted FF9 but its good to see that FF6 is in the lead as thats what i would choose after 9 lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> No dissidia 012? Hmm ok then
> 
> I voted FF9 but its good to see that FF6 is in the lead as thats what i would choose after 9 lol



I threw my hat in for Dissidia bro 

Also why play Dawn of Souls over the PSP/iPhone remakes?

EDIT: But if I had to choose a main series game, I'd go with FFIV for the PSP, then VI for the GBA.


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 21, 2012)

VII is so good I think the story is very deep and it's the first 3-d rendered game! those SNES games have terrible graphics and the newer ones just suck


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

FFVI for the story, overall impact, the depth of the characters, the more simplistic character-oriented battle system, and the epic-feeling scale of your goal. Oh, and Kefka. Kefka is worth it. IV is a very close second.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2012)

My favorite will always be FF8.
Second is Crisis Core
Third is FFXIII, mostly for the graphics. The combat is alright and the characters aren't bad, either.

Though Dissidia 012 is incredibly fun in itself as well. Probably because it has an action combat system, of course.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2012)

FFVI (III on the american snes) is the best one


----------



## Ravte (Jan 21, 2012)

If you've atleast tried many of the games in the FF - franchise, I'd suggest giving Dissidia 012 a chance.
Voted 7 since I've only played VII, X and Dissidia 012.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm putting my ballot in for VIII. I found that to be the best FF that sucked up a lot of my extra hours. Great game.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 21, 2012)

If you want to play Final Fantasy I or II, don't play the NES versions.
They are vastly inferior to the GBA/PSP/iPhone ports.

The PS1 version is decent, but difficult as compared to other versions.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 21, 2012)

Play Final Fantasy VII on PS1/PSN or wait for the rumored 3DS remake.


----------



## choconado (Jan 22, 2012)

I voted for IX, because it's easily the most underrated of the whole series.  It's a really great game that was obscured at the time because Squeenix was already promoting X for the PS2.  I actually strongly dislike VIII quite a bit because the enemies level up with you, making grinding and leveling up pointless.  Also, noone's voted for X-2 for a few reasons I can think of:  A.) you need a working knowledge of X and it's ending to really understand what's going on, B.) it really has a very stupid storyline.  C.) it has the gall to have a "percentage of game complete" meter, while having some VERY strict stupid storyline things to complete to get 100% that you wouldn't assume right off.   On the bright side, it does have one of the best combat systems in the series.  And finally, part one is actually really really good.  The only problem is that the original NES version is a little light on the story side, and has a couple of problems with its mechanics that the remakes fixed (difficult save system, broken targeting system etc) that can easily be blamed on it being made first.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

IX was underrated because it was terrible...
It had a back-to-basics combat system, that was terrible and bland, a horrible story, and a really bad, paperthin, uninteresting cast of characters. There was honestly nothing fun about it to speak of. Any other FF had a superior combat system, aside from FF1, to which i'd say 9 was slightly better than. Hell FF8 even had a superior _card game_ compared to it for christ sake.

FF8's level scaling kept it interesting. It's not like it made everything the same difficulty to kill. If you got to level 100, you'd still easily 1 shot and take basically no damage from things in newbier areas, where as later areas you'd be more challenged. As you leveled it just made it so, overall, fights progressively took more strategy (either from binding magic or just your tactics in battle).


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> FF8's level scaling kept it interesting. It's not like it made everything the same difficulty to kill. If you got to level 100, you'd still easily 1 shot and take basically no damage from things in newbier areas, where as later areas you'd be more challenged. As you leveled it just made it so, overall, fights progressively took more strategy (either from binding magic or just your tactics in battle).



Or you could instead opt to break the system with Seifer grinding at the beginning.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > FF8's level scaling kept it interesting. It's not like it made everything the same difficulty to kill. If you got to level 100, you'd still easily 1 shot and take basically no damage from things in newbier areas, where as later areas you'd be more challenged. As you leveled it just made it so, overall, fights progressively took more strategy (either from binding magic or just your tactics in battle).
> ...


That and playing the card game.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Yes to all of the above, IMO FFVIII is most interesting because it's soooo easy to break.

But to be honest, every FF game is so polarizing that I don't think anyone can recommend one over the other (at least without being horribly biased). That's the reason I have no idea why fanboys complain when each new FF game is different from the last - ALL of them have been significantly different from the previous entry in some way or another.


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 22, 2012)

Of all the ones i've played FF VI(aka FF3 snes) holds a special place in my heart when it comes to final fantasys,tho I do hate the way they did the story towards the end...


----------



## prowler (Jan 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> IX was underrated because it was terrible...
> It had a back-to-basics combat system, that was terrible and bland, a horrible story, and a really bad, paperthin, uninteresting cast of characters. There was honestly nothing fun about it to speak of. Any other FF had a superior combat system, aside from FF1, to which i'd say 9 was slightly better than. Hell FF8 even had a superior _card game_ compared to it for christ sake.


lmfao oh okay
you stick to your emo and over rated protagonists like Cloud and Squall and I'll be here playing a game with likeable characters, a funny story and an awesome battle system.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

Zidane tries way too hard to actually be funny.


----------



## prowler (Jan 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Zidane tries way too hard to actually be funny.


Rather have that than sit through a game where the protagonist hardly ever talks.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Rather have that than sit through a game where the protagonist hardly ever talks.



SHUT UP TIDUS....You're already ruining a subpar game....

Edit - ...and it's Tie-Dus not Tee-Dus no matter how much Dissidia wants you to believe...they're wrong dag nammit!


----------



## choconado (Jan 22, 2012)

let's leave cloud out of this.  All the talk of him being an emo no-talking stick-in-the-mud comes from the EU, and the less said about that the better.  He's actually usually the conversation starter in VII, and spends a lot of time being a braggart.  I'm actually playing through VII again for fun as we speak.

VIII, on the other hand...when one of your options for very nearly all "choice" sets of dialogue is "..." literally, well that makes for quite the compelling writing, doesn't it.  And the card game is about the only thing it has over IX.  (IX's card game does in fact kinda stink)  I was actually VERY good at Triple Triad once upon a time, and I was lucky to have an audience when I won the Alexander card.  See, I didn't realize that playthrough that you didn't have to accept the rules of each new place you went to, so I made it god-awful technical for myself.  Anyways, in that game I was very much on the verge of losing, with just one card and one spot left (I think it was the Zell card--this was over a decade ago) and the board rules had it so that any card not marked as mine on the field wasn't kept by me (brutal rule), but I laid down my last card, and somehow I comboed my way into taking the whole board in one shot.

Regardless, besides the card game, the only thing I have to recommend for VIII is that yes, it can be fun to break the game hard over your knee.  But that's not what someone playing for the first time sets out to do.  Unless they're the type that plays with a strategy guide in their lap at all times.

(And I still say they broke the ability to grind in the game)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 23, 2012)

FF4. Get the complete one on the PSP. Play through 3 epic stories.
You can play the first one on the DS if you prefer upgraded graphics. From 2D to 3D. Cant say no can we?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 23, 2012)

Try out "FF: the four heroes of light" for the ds.
It was the latest FF game that I've played, and I really liked it.
And play V too, that's another one of my favorites.


----------



## onewinged_angel (Jan 23, 2012)

I would still go with VIII... Just gotta love the gameplay system and the cardgame... Other then that I would go for VII


----------



## choconado (Jan 23, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> FF4. Get the complete one on the PSP. Play through 3 epic stories.
> You can play the first one on the DS if you prefer upgraded graphics. From 2D to 3D. Cant say no can we?


I'm not much of an expert at IV, but from other's I've heard the DS version actually broke a lot of the fighting mechanics, especially with the bosses, and that you're better off with pretty much any other version, in spite of the pretty graphics upgrade.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 23, 2012)

choconado said:


> I'm not much of an expert at IV, but from other's I've heard the DS version actually broke a lot of the fighting mechanics, especially with the bosses, and that you're better off with pretty much any other version, in spite of the pretty graphics upgrade.


That depends. Do mind that most people that played FF4 have already played it before. Thus making the game way easier than it was supposed to be. And for me i actually find the DS version to be harder. Early content wise atleast because i have yet to really get far in game on my PSP. No matter which you take, you will still go on a epic adventure. I say just got for the PSP FF4 Collection which holds the full story. That way you dont have to worry about changing back and forth.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you sure you aren't getting mixed up between the US version of FFIV Advance and the DS version?

The US version of FFIV Advance (And I believe the v1.0 release of the Japanese version too) has the battle mechanics completely messed up.
This was fixed with a v1.1 release in Japan and in the European release.


----------



## choconado (Jan 24, 2012)

well what I HEARD (again, I don't know IV very much besides a vague idea of the entire plot) was that somehow the DS version broke the enemies both ways:  The regular fights were way too easy, and a lot of the bosses got their "gimmick" patterns broken, making them significantly harder and oftentimes a case of luck if you haven't been grinding like crazy.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I vote 9, but whatever.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

choconado said:


> well what I HEARD (again, I don't know IV very much besides a vague idea of the entire plot) was that somehow the DS version broke the enemies both ways:  The regular fights were way too easy, and a lot of the bosses got their "gimmick" patterns broken, making them significantly harder and oftentimes a case of luck if you haven't been grinding like crazy.



My biggest complaint was the art style and voice acting. Having this "super kawaii" chibi art style really defeated a plot that was quite serious. The voice acting wasn't exactly amazing either. Plus the game felt a lot more boring than its counterparts for some reason. I mean if you have no ways of playing FFIV Advance or FFIV The Complete Collection then the DS one is available, but definitely not the best version to play.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My biggest complaint was the art style and voice acting. Having this "super kawaii" chibi art style really defeated a plot that was quite serious. The voice acting wasn't exactly amazing either. Plus the game felt a lot more boring than its counterparts for some reason. I mean if you have no ways of playing FFIV Advance or FFIV The Complete Collection then the DS one is available, but definitely not the best version to play.


Talking about the english VA? Never played it with english VA before. Did a instant undub as soon as i got my hands on it. Oh well all i have to say to @choconado is to play the complete collection on the PSP. That way you have the good old experience that it was inteded to give.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 24, 2012)

The only FF that was worth my time was crystal chronicles: echoes of time.
Disagree with me as much as you want, but it is the only FF game to date that let me have fun while playing.


----------

